# Identifying a flow



## mjl328 (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: Identifying a flower*

Do anybody know if Bees work this type of flowers


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Identifying a flower*

Those look like Zinnias. 

I see Butterflies and Bumble Bees on ours. Rarely, Honey Bees but, I hear people in other areas talk about the Wild Cherry flow. Here in my area I never see them working the Cherries.

Alex


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

*Re: Identifying a flower*

Looks like some sort of zinnia.
Not much if at all.
Not worth their time.


----------

